# Not getting email notifications & All folders of PM messages gone



## dirtsailor2003

Noticed I'm not getting email notifications. Anyone else experiencing this? I assume that will come as things ramp back up.

Also all my folders of PM messages are MIA. Are those going to come back? Being able to create folders and separate PM's was handy, especially for the throwdowns.


----------



## browneyesvictim

Me neither.


----------



## wimpy69

Nada here on notifications


----------



## TulsaJeff

This is a server issue looks like.. they are working on it as we speak.


----------



## wimpy69

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl

I'm sure all these things will be fixed in the next few days.

I'm not getting any either.

Al


----------



## chilerelleno

None for me either.

Also, I sure do hope the Carousel makes a return.
That was the best website banner I've ever had the pleasure to view.


----------



## TulsaJeff

They are working on the email problem and the slider and featured threads on the home page are in the works.

We are also working on a way to filter unanswered threads like we had on the old forum in case anyone was wondering about that.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

tulsajeff said:


> They are working on the email problem and the slider and featured threads on the home page are in the works.
> 
> We are also working on a way to filter unanswered threads like we had on the old forum in case anyone was wondering about that.



What about being able to create folders in the PM's? It sure would be nice to have for the throwdowns.


----------



## Bearcarver

tulsajeff said:


> We are also working on a way to filter unanswered threads like we had on the old forum in case anyone was wondering about that.



Yup---I liked that "Unanswered" list we had over there.
Whenever I got caught up, I used to go over there & answer anything I knew the answer for.
It made it easy to find them!!

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

Just got my 1st Email alert to a thread I was watching..


----------



## remsr

Nothing is working for me either, I can’t even get an answer to assure that I am getting through,
I just smoked my first fatty and wanted to post it but have no idea where to do that. 


Randy,


----------



## Rings Я Us

Then I just got an email notice that remsr commented in this thread .. so it's starting to work..


----------



## bmudd14474

remsr said:


> Nothing is working for me either, I can’t even get an answer to assure that I am getting through,
> I just smoked my first fatty and wanted to post it but have no idea where to do that.
> 
> 
> Randy,



Randy if you click on forums at the top then scroll down and click fatties.






Then click "Post New Thread"






That will allow you to start a new thread.


----------



## TulsaJeff

rings r us said:


> Just got my 1st Email alert to a thread I was watching..


Yes.. we just got this corrected. Glad to see it's finally working! Thanks.


----------



## remsr

Heh rings r us 
You are the first post I have received maybe things are starting to work?

Randy,


----------



## Rings Я Us

It's looking good..

Jeff's hair is saved!

There is a Mrs. Jeff I see.. Hi Mrs. Jeff or Miss.


----------



## remsr

Yep! But I still have to log in every time I answer a post what’s up with that I wonder?

Rsndy,


----------



## hellasteph

Hi all, thanks for being patient. We fixed the email notifications issue. You should see your normal level of activity returning to your inbox soon. Please note something very important: *this new platform only sends you an email when you have unread posts since your last visit to that thread. *If you have not visited the site since receiving that email, you won't get further ones (until you visit _and_ there are new unread messages).

If you would like the latest and greatest updates to all your favorite SMF topics, I highly recommend keeping your eye on the "Alert" icon in the upper right hand corner for new alerts. The exact Alerts area can be found here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?account/alerts


----------



## hellasteph

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Also all my folders of PM messages are MIA. Are those going to come back? Being able to create folders and separate PM's was handy, especially for the throwdowns.



Unfortunately, the folders did not get transferred from Huddler to he new site as the concept of private message folders doesn't exist on this platform (Xenforo).


----------



## GaryHibbert

I've looked everywhere, I think, but can't find private messages--send or received.
Gary


----------



## dls1

garyhibbert said:


> I've looked everywhere, I think, but can't find private messages--send or received.
> Gary



In the upper right hand corner is an envelope icon. Hover over that then click "Conversations".


----------



## dr k

Just checking to see about email notifications. I haven't received any yet. I have my watched forums and threads set for emails. When you add a forum to your watched forum list you can select  new threads or new messages but not both unless new messages is both and the alert and emails notifications are both checked. Watched threads is set to email. 
-Kurt


----------



## SmokinAl

More new stuff to learn!

Al


----------



## TulsaJeff

We are having a major email issue and working hard to get it resolved. We thought we had it fixed yesterday but it only worked for a few hours and stopped again. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## bmudd14474

dr k
 This should be working again. Had a small glitch in the process.


----------



## dr k

Thank you.  Just checking. 
- Kurt


----------



## chopsaw

Mine just worked , 6:20 central time .


----------



## remsr

I am not even seeing the thread that ai just posted. Which was a confusing as it gets to even post, never did figure out how to add pictures and Some how I got all these numbers in front of paragraphs that ai couldnt get red of. Can’t say I like anything about the new forum. And so sm constantly ask to sign in even though I deleted to stay signed in.

Randy,


----------



## remsr

Holly crap! I can’t even type a legable message hope you all can understand what I was saying?


----------



## GaryHibbert

remsr said:


> I am not even seeing the thread that ai just posted. Which was a confusing as it gets to even post, never did figure out how to add pictures and Some how I got all these numbers in front of paragraphs that ai couldnt get red of. Can’t say I like anything about the new forum. And so sm constantly ask to sign in even though I deleted to stay signed in.
> 
> Randy,



I'm having some of the same issues Randy.  I checked off stay signed in--some times it works some times not.
As for the numbers in front of paragraphs, check that you didnt hit the numbered list tab instead of the justify tab on the menu bar when you post.
Gary


----------



## dr k

I'm thinking the email notifications are still being worked on. It's not consistent. Sometimes I get one, mostly not. Then find unread stuff when I check in from a day ago that an email wasn't sent.  I have my watched forums set to new messages and email motifications. Not new threads and alerts.  The watched forums can be set to new threads or new messages but not both. My watched threads are set at email. It seems in order to change settings on watched forums you have to unwatch and then hit watch to select your threads or msgs. And alert or email or both. Then below my watched forums is a box with the word go in brown next to it to select alerts/emails or neither or stop watching  that appears to do nothing. I just want my watched forums to notify me via email when a new thread or msg is posted on them like before. I use my phone for SMF over 95% of the time so I have to have email notifications. Thanks. 
-Kurt


----------



## TulsaJeff

The email notifications on Xenforo work a little differently than on Huddler. 

You will receive a single email when a watched thread receives a reply but you will not receive further notifications on that thread until you visit the thread again even if there are 50 additional posts during your absence.

I assume this is by design to reduce the resource load on the server.

The developers are still tweaking but I don't see email notifications changing much from this in the near future.


----------



## hellasteph

I can change the frequency of emails but it's a change that will impact everyone on SMF, and it cannot be user controlled. Perhaps we can test it as see if that helps?


----------



## chopsaw

Do you have persistent alerts enabled ? That should alert to all replies in a watched thread ,,, ? When I get the alerts on my phone , I can scroll down and see all replies .


----------



## dr k

tulsajeff said:


> The email notifications on Xenforo work a little differently than on Huddler.
> 
> You will receive a single email when a watched thread receives a reply but you will not receive further notifications on that thread until you visit the thread again even if there are 50 additional posts during your absence.
> 
> I assume this is by design to reduce the resource load on the server.
> 
> The developers are still tweaking but I don't see email notifications changing much from this in the near future.


That works for me. One email from a watched thread when there are several unread replies in that thread. I go by my settings under watched forums. When adding a watched forum it asks you to check the box notifications on new threads or new messages for that forum. You can only check one not both. Then select alerts or email. You can select one, both or none. When I finish and add the new watch forum and all threads/forums are read and I leave the site, then a half day later without email notifications  it causes me to check in to find new messages/threads under my watched forums  (brown dialogue box meaning new dialogue not white meaning read) but never got an email notification. Since you can set notification preferences for watched forums and watched threads, does that conflict?
-Kurt


----------



## dr k

chopsaw said:


> Do you have persistent alerts enabled ? That should alert to all replies in a watched thread ,,, ? When I get the alerts on my phone , I can scroll down and see all replies .


Yes, all default alert preference boxes are checked. I think the alerts are for when you're on SMF site and email notifications for when your off site. I have alerts unchecked in watched forums and checked the box to receive email notifications. I read posts via email notifications and go to the post (see post or see thread) to reply with the old platform.

I guess this new platform is getting people to go to the site with email notifications and using alerts to knock out unread watched threads when on SMF which updates unread watched forums so new emails can come in on those now read threads. Watched forums and watched threads have their own notification boxes for alerts and email. Then there are alert preferences and preferences that have all those boxes checked, being the default settings.



 TulsaJeff
 and 

 hellasteph
 why can't you check both notification boxes (new threads and new messages) under watched forums? I want both or does new messages include both?
-Kurt


----------



## dr k

hellasteph
 on my smartphone under watched forums I thought all threads would have a watched "eye" icon on the right of each listed thread since I'm watching the forum. Do I have to go through all threads in that forum and mark them watch thread to get an "eye"icon so I get an email notification for everything that goes into my watched forum? I  thought the last platform shot me an email notification on new threads and messages because I was subscribed to the forum. 

I'm aware of one email per watched thread regardless of the number of posts in that thread. I just want anything going into a watched forum to notify me with an email. I've gotten one email in 24 hours and a lot has happened I wasn't  notified on. All's I need is one email notification to cue me to go on to SMF and knock out all unread stuff on my watched forums. I guess I don't want to periodically check in to SMF to check if I have new threads which is what I'm doing. 
Thanks for any insight. 
-Kurt


----------



## browneyesvictim

Just as an FYI- I just found a TON of alert notifications in my spam folder that got filtered. It is strange that not ALL of them are filtered as some are coming through not flagged as spam. The "donotreply" address will send a flag for most default email spam filter polices. I have them whitelisted now. That should take care of the issue.


----------



## dr k

browneyesvictim said:


> Just as an FYI- I just found a TON of alert notifications in my spam folder that got filtered. It is strange that not ALL of them are filtered as some are coming through not flagged as spam. The "donotreply" address will send a flag for most default email spam filter polices. I have them whitelisted now. That should take care of the issue.


 Thanks for the info. I found 35+ SMF emails in spam since Oct. 6th and marked them as not spam, putting them back into my inbox. I hope that keeps future SMF emails out of spam unless I need to do something else. 
-Kurt


----------



## dr k

tulsajeff said:


> The email notifications on Xenforo work a little differently than on Huddler.
> 
> You will receive a single email when a watched thread receives a reply but you will not receive further notifications on that thread until you visit the thread again even if there are 50 additional posts during your absence.
> 
> I assume this is by design to reduce the resource load on the server.
> 
> The developers are still tweaking but I don't see email notifications changing much from this in the near future.


Over the last 24 hours there have been no emails on my watched forums and watched threads but are marked for emails. They just stopped. They aren't in my spam folder. 

Under watched forums you can select New Threads or Messages not both and you can select Alerts or emails or both. Why can't you select both New Threads and Messages and what are the major differences. New threads is marked as default. 

When scrolling down below the watched forums there is a box that you can select alerts, emails all selected that doesn't appear to accept your selection. It seems when you want to change alerts, emails, New threads or Messages you need to select unwatch forum, then watch forum, then select your changes. 
-Kurt


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Still not getting email notifications consistently on threads I am”watching”. Sometimes I do sometimes I don’t. 

Not getting any notifications on older threads.


----------



## SmokinAl

I'm not getting anything at all!
Al


----------



## TulsaJeff

I just corrected this issue.. let me know if you don’t see anything going forward. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

tulsajeff said:


> I just corrected this issue.. let me know if you don’t see anything going forward. I appreciate the feedback!



Still very hit and miss on notifications. Some I get some I don't. I didn't get a notification to this thread when you made this post. Hence the reason I am just now replying.


----------



## TulsaJeff

We have been having major issues with the mail server and as a result are trying to use SendGrid.. an outside email service. For some reason, it’s only delivering about 68% of the email so, yes, it’s quite sketchy at best and very frustrating.

This is being worked on and because it involves so many different teams of people from across the globe, it’s taking a LOT longer than I like (I’m not the most patient person).

Rest assured that we are aware of the problem, and it is being fixed. I can be extremely annoying when things are not getting done fast enough:D


----------



## chilerelleno

Somebody fixed/changed something cause I just started receiving email notifications this morning.
But they're all for old threads like this one.


----------



## Bearcarver

I've been getting Email Notices all along, but now during the night I got 16 Old ones delivered to my Old Email Address that I haven't used for over a year.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

So I just got finished deleting 20 Email Alerts that came to my Old Address.

They All had the date--->>> October 5, 2017 on them.

Very Strange.


----------



## SmokinAl

I got a whole bunch yesterday & not a one today!
I hope I'm not missing replying to people who comment & want a reply from me.
But then I'm sure you guys have my back!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

Mine's back to normal now.
Since Yesterday's batch of about 20 alerts from October 5th, all I've been getting are new ones, shortly after they're posted. So for now, All is well at the Bear Den.

Bear


----------



## dr k

Haven't had email notifications for a few days now. Anyone else?


----------



## chopsaw

Me either . No big deal , unless you need a answer or help on the fly .


----------



## Bearcarver

Yup---Been 2 days since I got any of my SMF Alerts in my Email.

If I missed any questions from anyone, please PM Me (Start a Conversation).

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno

Me too.
I had switched email providers and was then getting notifications.
Now again, no more notifications for at least two days.


----------



## jokensmoken

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Noticed I'm not getting email notifications. Anyone else experiencing this? I assume that will come as things ramp back up.
> 
> Also all my folders of PM messages are MIA. Are those going to come back? Being able to create folders and separate PM's was handy, especially for the throwdowns.


I've got the same, or similar issue.
I followed a few folks on the old format and when they commented or started s new thread I'd get an email notification with link 
to the forum and that specific thread, now i get nothing unless ive personally commented on a particular thread or subject.

Walt


----------



## Bearcarver

jokensmoken said:


> I've got the same, or similar issue.
> I followed a few folks on the old format and when they commented or started s new thread I'd get an email notification with link
> to the forum and that specific thread, *now i get nothing unless ive personally commented on a particular thread or subject.*
> 
> Walt




I'm not getting any now, even of the ones I've commented on, which are the ones I'm supposed to get.

So the only way I can catch what I missed is to click on "Alerts" up top right.

Bear


----------



## hellasteph

Hey everyone, I wanted to check in and say that we're aware of this issue and working to resolve.


----------



## TulsaJeff

I just reported this.. thanks for letting me know.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Sorry Steph… I didn’t see your post previously. Thank you for looking into that!


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Steph & Jeff !!
No big deal. Meanwhile it's not hard to check the Alert list & the Conversation list (Top Right).

Bear


----------



## hellasteph

bearcarver said:


> Thanks Steph & Jeff !!
> No big deal. Meanwhile it's not hard to check the Alert list & the Conversation list (Top Right).
> 
> Bear



Giving everyone an update that I'm on the line with support for our services and hope to resolve very soon. Thank you for being patient and using our workarounds. :)


----------



## hellasteph

I'm sending out a test notification to see if this got to anyone.


----------



## hellasteph

dr k said:


> Haven't had email notifications for a few days now. Anyone else?





chopsaw said:


> Me either . No big deal , unless you need a answer or help on the fly .





bearcarver said:


> Yup---Been 2 days since I got any of my SMF Alerts in my Email.
> 
> If I missed any questions from anyone, please PM Me (Start a Conversation).
> 
> Bear





chilerelleno said:


> Me too.
> I had switched email providers and was then getting notifications.
> Now again, no more notifications for at least two days.





jokensmoken said:


> I've got the same, or similar issue.
> I followed a few folks on the old format and when they commented or started s new thread I'd get an email notification with link
> to the forum and that specific thread, now i get nothing unless ive personally commented on a particular thread or subject.
> 
> Walt





bearcarver said:


> I'm not getting any now, even of the ones I've commented on, which are the ones I'm supposed to get.
> 
> So the only way I can catch what I missed is to click on "Alerts" up top right.
> 
> Bear



Hi everyone, I'm doing a test email to see if you got this. I hope so!


----------



## chopsaw

Yup . Go get ya a cold drink .


----------



## Bearcarver

hellasteph said:


> Hi everyone, I'm doing a test email to see if you got this. I hope so!




Not Yet.

I'll let you know if it gets here.

Bear


----------



## hellasteph

bearcarver said:


> Not Yet.
> 
> I'll let you know if it gets here.
> 
> Bear



Sounds good. Thanks so much, Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

Got it now!!!

It's 18° up here---Things move a little slowly.

Thanks,
Bear


----------



## hellasteph

bearcarver said:


> Got it now!!!
> 
> It's 18° up here---Things move a little slowly.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bear



Waves and warm hugs from 62 degrees in CA. :cool:


----------



## chilerelleno

Hellasteph, your's never arrived in my Gmail.
Nether have the numerous others that should've.

But I did receive one notification for one of my threads.


----------



## SmokinAl

Not getting any here either.
Al


----------



## hellasteph

chilerelleno said:


> Hellasteph, your's never arrived in my Gmail.
> Nether have the numerous others that should've.
> 
> But I did receive one notification for one of my threads.



Hi there, thanks for letting me know. I was able to fix it. Are you seeing this notification?


----------



## hellasteph

smokinal said:


> Not getting any here either.
> Al



Thank you for letting me know. I believe I have resolved the issue. Thanks for being patient! I hope you get this notification.


----------



## Bearcarver

hellasteph said:


> Thank you for letting me know. I believe I have resolved the issue. Thanks for being patient! I hope you get this notification.




I got this notification, but now I stopped getting my Email Alerts again.

Bear


----------



## dr k

I like the new "View This Thread" larger brown button at the bottom of email notifications.  Easier to click on especially with mobile viewing.


----------



## chopsaw

Yup back to no e mails .


----------



## TulsaJeff

To reiterate or in case someone is not aware..

It is my understanding that on this platform (Xenforo) you will only get a single notification per watched thread even if there are multiple replies.

Once you visit the thread again, you will once again get a single notification if one or more members reply.

Also, check spam filters to make sure the notifications are not going there. 

I have been having issues with receiving notifications as well but now, they are working properly since yesterday evening.


----------



## chopsaw

Yes , I agree , the e mail will say that a reply was made , may be more . 
So I just got 3 e mail notifications . One for this thread . I have read the last post . So the next time a post is added I should get an e mail . 
So someone , bump this .


----------



## TulsaJeff

chopsaw said:


> Yes , I agree , the e mail will say that a reply was made , may be more .
> So I just got 3 e mail notifications . One for this thread . I have read the last post . So the next time a post is added I should get an e mail .
> So someone , bump this .


Bump


----------



## tropics

I am not subscribed BUMP
Richie


----------



## chopsaw

Working . Thanks


----------



## zwiller

Working here too.  Although I prefer the old school settings with notification per post but a few other forums have this too and slowly getting used to it.


----------



## dr k

chopsaw said:


> Yes , I agree , the e mail will say that a reply was made , may be more .
> So I just got 3 e mail notifications . One for this thread . I have read the last post . So the next time a post is added I should get an e mail .
> So someone , bump this .


If I get one email notification or have 100 I delete them all without reading them except for one and click the View This Thread button to take me to SMF to read this one.  Now I'm on SMF so I go to my watched forums and read all them and my Alert count also drops.  When all watched forums are read I go to the Alerts which are remaining unread watched threads.  Done!  All my watched priority stuff is read and now I can go to recents or pick a forum to read etc.  To me the email notification can be a short message saying you have one or more unread messages and you only get one email notification.  You need to go to SMF to read them there anyway to mark as read so I don't need to read each message twice as an email notification and on SMF.


----------



## dr k

TulsaJeff said:


> To reiterate or in case someone is not aware..
> 
> It is my understanding that on this platform (Xenforo) you will only get a single notification per watched thread even if there are multiple replies.
> 
> Once you visit the thread again, you will once again get a single notification if one or more members reply.
> 
> Also, check spam filters to make sure the notifications are not going there.
> 
> I have been having issues with receiving notifications as well but now, they are working properly since yesterday evening.


There has not been much discussion on watched forums.  When I find a forum I want to watch and select it I want notifications by email and alerts which can both be selected but you can either select it for New Threads or Messages but not both.  If I watch something, it's priority and I want to be notified on new threads and messages (everything.)  If I select Messages vs. New threads will that include new threads?  

I have my watched forums set up for New threads.  So when the watched forum is highlighted in brown there is at least one unread message in that forum that could be 1. a new thread I was notified on by alert and email.  2. a new message that isn't one of my watched threads or new thread so no email or alert notification.  3.  It's a watched thread in a watched forum so I got the alert and email notification because of the watch thread designation.   I'll have messages in that forum that I wasn't notified on because of #2 

Give it a test and add a forum to your watched forums and let me know what you selected for notifications and the type of notification to get alerted and email notified on everything.


----------



## Bearcarver

dr k said:


> If I get one email notification or have 100 I delete them all without reading them except for one and click the View This Thread button to take me to SMF to read this one.  Now I'm on SMF so I go to my watched forums and read all them and my Alert count also drops.  When all watched forums are read I go to the Alerts which are remaining unread watched threads.  Done!  All my watched priority stuff is read and now I can go to recents or pick a forum to read etc.  To me the email notification can be a short message saying you have one or more unread messages and you only get one email notification.  You need to go to SMF to read them there anyway to mark as read so I don't need to read each message twice as an email notification and on SMF.




Sounds exactly like my ritual each time I get on here.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

I haven't received any email notice for a while now and didn't get any today on threads that I been reading like I use to.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

halfsmoked said:


> I haven't received any email notice for a while now and didn't get any today on threads that I been reading like I use to.
> 
> Warren



Could be the Snow!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

New forum continues to be surprising why all of a sudden today I have email notices again. 

Snow is that what that stuff is Bear I thought that was power sunshine. :rolleyes:

Warren


----------



## Rings Я Us

TulsaJeff said:


> To reiterate or in case someone is not aware..
> 
> It is my understanding that on this platform (Xenforo) you will only get a single notification per watched thread even if there are multiple replies.
> 
> Once you visit the thread again, you will once again get a single notification if one or more members reply.
> 
> Also, check spam filters to make sure the notifications are not going there.
> 
> I have been having issues with receiving notifications as well but now, they are working properly since yesterday evening.



Bump


----------



## hellasteph

Rings Я Us said:


> Bump



Got your bump


----------



## dr k

No email notifications again last few days but the alerts are shown on site.


----------



## wimpy69

My notifications are now showing up in spam folder.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Same here sent PM to Jeff and he said it's my computer problem. Had it a while back it stopped and about 2 weeks ago it started again. Have been finding SMF in spam file.

Warren


----------



## dr k

Mine aren't going to spam. I'm just not getting notifications. I added the [email protected] address notifications come in on to my contacts when the platform changed.


----------



## remsr

Yah this new system leaves much to be desired. I use to be real active because every day there were new posts from new and old members now there is next to nothing. So I kind of gave up.

Randy,


----------



## jokensmoken

I agree with Randy. 
I was here every day because every time those I followed posted or replied I'd get a nitification...now my notifications only come on specific threads ive chosen to follow and not specific members, forums or categories.
Like I used to get notifications when a new member posted in roll call and I could welcome them to the group...no longer do I get those notifications.
Group connectivity seemed much better with the old platform.

Walt


----------



## remsr

Yah it seem like it was designed to discourage participation. I know I sure haven’t much desire anymore. 

Randy,


----------



## hellasteph

Hi everyone, I wanted to address a few issues here. 

First, on Huddler (the old platform) notifications were being sent for every single event, which is not how Xenforo (the current platform) works. Every time you log back into SMF, it will send you one new email notification per new event. If you wish to check a "live notifications" that's what this area is for: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/account/alerts but you must be logged onto the site to see Alerts.

Second, each email we send you from SMF is evaluated by our email provider, if we send you too many emails, they will mark our domain as excessive or spammy. We have options in which we can crank up the frequency, but keep in mind, there's no controls like on Huddler where you get to adjust your preferences. For us, we're trying to be mindful that not everyone wants to get high frequency of emails and for those of us who do want more emails, there's no nozzle that you directly access at your preference) for us to adjust how much. 

We certainly want everyone to be informed of what's happening on SMF. Your thoughts, feedback is appreciated and will be considered.


----------



## dr k

jokensmoken said:


> I agree with Randy.
> I was here every day because every time those I followed posted or replied I'd get a nitification...now my notifications only come on specific threads ive chosen to follow and not specific members, forums or categories.
> Like I used to get notifications when a new member posted in roll call and I could welcome them to the group...no longer do I get those notifications.
> Group connectivity seemed much better with the old platform.
> 
> Walt


Under watched threads you can comment on a thread then you automatically have it added to your watched threads list that way or add it by selecting watch this thread. You can go under watched forums and add a forum to watch and select messages vs. New threads when you add a watched forum and get all posts in that forum to notify you. 

I'm still not getting email notifications except one over the last few days. What happened?


----------



## Bearcarver

I must just be lucky.
I get about 10 to 15 alerts emailed to me twice a day.
I'm comfortable with that.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Now have adds showing up too and thought that was suppose to stop if you were a SMF premier member.
I have made many comments about this new forum and can only say I have no more other then to say so many complaints by so many is not good.

Warren


----------



## hellasteph

HalfSmoked said:


> Now have adds showing up too and thought that was suppose to stop if you were a SMF premier member.
> I have made many comments about this new forum and can only say I have no more other then to say so many complaints by so many is not good.
> 
> Warren



Hi Warren, we don't show any ads to premier members. Can you let me know if you're seeing an in-house ad (i.e. 25% off) or Amazon ads? Those units, we don't control directly so I'll need to let Jeff know if you're seeing those. A screenshot of where you're seeing the ads would be most helpful so we know where to go and what to look for. Thanks!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Will do


----------



## TulsaJeff

hellasteph said:


> ..I'll need to let Jeff know if you're seeing those. ..



Thank you, Steph for bringing this to my attention.. I will look into it for Warren.



HalfSmoked said:


> Now have adds showing up too and thought that was suppose to stop if you were a SMF premier member.
> I have made many comments about this new forum and can only say I have no more other then to say so many complaints by so many is not good.
> 
> Warren



Warren,

You are absolutely correct in that SMF Premier Members should not be seeing ads anywhere on SMF.

I do not turn off the ads for myself so I appreciate you letting me know about this. In checking into this, I have turned off the ads and labeled myself as a "SMF Premier Member" so that I can get the same experience as other paying members and I am not able to find any ads showing anywhere. 

Please give me some references, links or screenshots so I can see the ads that are showing up on your account and hopefully figure out why they are showing.

I appreciate your help with this.


----------



## HalfSmoked

TulsaJeff said:


> Thank you, Steph for bringing this to my attention.. I will look into it for Warren.
> 
> 
> 
> Warren,
> 
> You are absolutely correct in that SMF Premier Members should not be seeing ads anywhere on SMF.
> 
> I do not turn off the ads for myself so I appreciate you letting me know about this. In checking into this, I have turned off the ads and labeled myself as a "SMF Premier Member" so that I can get the same experience as other paying members and I am not able to find any ads showing anywhere.
> 
> Please give me some references, links or screenshots so I can see the ads that are showing up on your account and hopefully figure out why they are showing.
> 
> I appreciate your help with this.



Thanks Jeff I will try and help track this. It seems that when I click on post a reply it will show an ad before I can do that I just remove them and go ahead. Don't mean to be a problem just thought I'd let you know. Will try to help if I can. 

Thanks 
Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Jeff
When I clicked on alerts this morning this ad showed up from

mapsfrontier top home service

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Just signed in to send a PM and a ad called clubfits popped up.

Warren


----------



## dr k

No email notifications again for days but logged in on an old email notification in the trash to see 13 new alerts!?


----------



## Rings Я Us

:confused:


----------



## jokensmoken

dr k said:


> Under watched threads you can comment on a thread then you automatically have it added to your watched threads list that way or add it by selecting watch this thread. You can go under watched forums and add a forum to watch and select messages vs. New threads when you add a watched forum and get all posts in that forum to notify you.
> 
> I'm still not getting email notifications except one over the last few days. What happened?


I don't have a problem with threads, it's members I used to like to follow like Bear, Al, JJ and a few others I liked to follow.
I used to get a notification on anything they posted or replied to so I could follow along.
Got a lot of great info just following along and reading their posts and replys...I kinda miss that.

Walt


----------



## dr k

jokensmoken said:


> I don't have a problem with threads, it's members I used to like to follow like Bear, Al, JJ and a few others I liked to follow.
> I used to get a notification on anything they posted or replied to so I could follow along.
> Got a lot of great info just following along and reading their posts and replys...I kinda miss that.
> 
> Walt


When you click on a members avatar it shows follow etc. So you can follow members. it's about getting email notifications for me. I quoted you and that was the first email notification I've received in a few days. I can honestly say I'm not involved as much on SMF due to this and it's not by choice. By the time I check in without an email notification everyone has all the questions answered and has new dialogue posts from the day before. I'm not retired so email notifications are very important for me to stay current and involved. I want to earn an OTBS status being involved since 2013 but no email notifications make it difficult. I bought the Premier status which is good to contribute but really it was because of ad scareware I needed to get rid of on this site. Just in a sort of limbo.


----------



## gmc2003

Kurt, I've got just the opposite problem. I thought I had email notifications turned off, but I still keep on getting them. 

Chris


----------



## torp3t3d0

gmc2003 said:


> Kurt, I've got just the opposite problem. I thought I had email notifications turned off, but I still keep on getting them.
> 
> Chris


Bear sent me this.....
They've been trying to iron out problems since they changed platforms.
Jeff's been working on it pretty much.
You could try adding a comment to the following Thread.
Tell what you did & what's not happening:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...f-pm-messages-gone.268562/page-6#post-1824334


Well...I read the 6 pages of comment and for the life of me I still don't know haw to receive the emails I used to get on the forums I followed.....I haven't received anything in about a year.....and I'm a "premium Member" too....Can anyone tell me what I need to do to start getting the emails/discussions like I used to.....I relied upon them for the GREAT info that many of them contained. (Just learnt about smoking Dino Ribs" from Bear!!!)
Pete


----------



## gmc2003

torp3t3d0 said:


> Bear sent me this.....
> They've been trying to iron out problems since they changed platforms.
> Jeff's been working on it pretty much.
> You could try adding a comment to the following Thread.
> Tell what you did & what's not happening:
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...f-pm-messages-gone.268562/page-6#post-1824334
> 
> 
> Well...I read the 6 pages of comment and for the life of me I still don't know haw to receive the emails I used to get on the forums I followed.....I haven't received anything in about a year.....and I'm a "premium Member" too....Can anyone tell me what I need to do to start getting the emails/discussions like I used to.....I relied upon them for the GREAT info that many of them contained. (Just learnt about smoking Dino Ribs" from Bear!!!)
> Pete



Hover your mouse over your screen name in the upper right corner of the screen and choose contact details. You should see a list of various ways to receive email notifications. I think the last choice is for watched threads. I don't know if it's working properly yet. Check the box and see if that's what your looking for.

Chris


----------



## zwiller

Was working fine a long time but now wonky.  No notifications for me for last few days.


----------



## dr k

torp3t3d0 said:


> Bear sent me this.....
> They've been trying to iron out problems since they changed platforms.
> Jeff's been working on it pretty much.
> You could try adding a comment to the following Thread.
> Tell what you did & what's not happening:
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...f-pm-messages-gone.268562/page-6#post-1824334
> 
> 
> Well...I read the 6 pages of comment and for the life of me I still don't know haw to receive the emails I used to get on the forums I followed.....I haven't received anything in about a year.....and I'm a "premium Member" too....Can anyone tell me what I need to do to start getting the emails/discussions like I used to.....I relied upon them for the GREAT info that many of them contained. (Just learnt about smoking Dino Ribs" from Bear!!!)
> Pete


Check your spam folder to make sure they aren't going there. If they are, move them to inbox so that the address [email protected] (or whatever the address is) goes to inbox and add it to contacts to make sure. I have a list of forums I watch so under watched forums at the bottom it says with selected. So I check the box next to all my watched forums then go to the bottom and under with selected check email and alerts and ok then it shows next to each forum that you get alerts and email notifications and I want notifications on new messages (everything) not just new threads. So under watched forums each forum says new messages, alerts, emails. Emails are old and redundant for the same thread but I don't care if they are redundant. Old threads keep me out of the helping loop in a timely manner so in my main forums electric smokers and masterbuilt smokers or whatever forum thst is, whatever is in Bear's signature that he refers members to I just let it go because he'll be around soon to direct them. I'm back to lurking like in 2013. With what we've got now it's inhibiting me from contributing like before.


----------



## Rings Я Us




----------



## chilerelleno

You can always try another email service, I wasn't getting anything in my Comcast.net, switched to gmail.com and everything works fine.
That was right after the change, everything seems fully functional for me, and I've adapted to the new site 100%.

Now watch, I probably just hexed myself.


----------



## dr k

Rings Я Us said:


> View attachment 370541
> View attachment 370542
> View attachment 370543


All my boxes have been checked on this page you screen shot. I do get emails but old ones. The first box on your screen shot is unchecked for updates and news and should be checked by default so if admin ever decides to broadcast a msg to all members it will at least show up as an alert if email notifications don't work. I remember being in limbo for awhile before realizing we we're going through platform changes in Sept 2017 but wasn't notified before the chaos.


----------



## Rings Я Us

I only get alerts for quotes or something I am watching. I turned all the other stuff off.  No email any more.


----------



## TulsaJeff

dr k said:


> All my boxes have been checked on this page you screen shot. I do get emails but old ones. The first box on your screen shot is unchecked for updates and news and should be checked by default so if admin ever decides to broadcast a msg to all members it will at least show up as an alert if email notifications don't work. I remember being in limbo for awhile before realizing we we're going through platform changes in Sept 2017 but wasn't notified before the chaos.



Kurt,

Your delayed email is one that I just can't figure out.. it would be an interesting test to change your email to say a gmail address and see if it behaved in the same way. We could at least then ascertain that it is your email service provider. If it still had a problem, then we would know with some certainty that it's something other than the email service provider.

I use gmail for SMF and I get notifications within mere seconds.. this is why I suggested a gmail account.

If you want to run a test like that, let me know and I'd be happy to help on my end get that changed in the SMF system.


----------



## TulsaJeff

torp3t3d0 said:


> Bear sent me this.....
> They've been trying to iron out problems since they changed platforms.
> Jeff's been working on it pretty much.
> You could try adding a comment to the following Thread.
> Tell what you did & what's not happening:
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...f-pm-messages-gone.268562/page-6#post-1824334
> 
> 
> Well...I read the 6 pages of comment and for the life of me I still don't know haw to receive the emails I used to get on the forums I followed.....I haven't received anything in about a year.....and I'm a "premium Member" too....Can anyone tell me what I need to do to start getting the emails/discussions like I used to.....I relied upon them for the GREAT info that many of them contained. (Just learnt about smoking Dino Ribs" from Bear!!!)
> Pete




Pete,

Can you confirm whether you have checked the spam filters in your email system to ensure that at least some of the email notifications are not going there? I just looked at your account and best I can tell, everything is checked that should be checked so if you have watched email or someone messages you, you should be getting an email about it.

Let me know and I will look further in this to see what in the heck is going on.. it's a head scratcher for sure!


----------



## hellasteph

Hi all, sorry I'm late to the party. I wanted to clarify some things:

1. If you use a Oath property email such as: sbcglobal.net, comcast.net, verizon.net, yahoo.com, aim.com, aol.com, and various emails like outlook.com, you will notice that your emails may get throttled or never make it to you. On SMF's side, we send the emails but your ISP blocks or limits you from getting it. For reference, we use a highly regarded service called SparkPost to deliver your emails to you.

2. If you wish to an email like Gmail.com, you will 100% receive all emails from SMF. This isn't something that we control as email providers have their own limitations and their own service offerings. Most of this is related to them requiring us to pay extra $$$ to be "authorized" but clearly, other (free) email providers work fine for our users without issues.


----------



## chilerelleno

Lost all email notifications as of yesterday, no more incoming.
I'm using Gmail.


----------



## Bearcarver

chilerelleno said:


> Lost all email notifications as of yesterday, no more incoming.
> I'm using Gmail.





Yup---Mine have been showing up perfectly for months, until yesterday.
They all stopped yesterday.
Using MacbookPro, with Safari.
And Gmail.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

One thing after another isn't it.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno

It is what it is.
Not like they don't give a damn, they obviously do.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Sorry for being late getting back to you on this.. this is extremely frustrating for us as well. I have to rely on Hosts, mail services, etc. for things like this and it is nothing to spend hours in chats and phone calls trying to get to the bottom of problems like this.

I understand the frustrations.. I am right there with all of you. (also not getting notifications)

Thank you for your patience!


----------



## hellasteph

Hi all, we think we may have resolved it. Can anyone confirm by replying to this thread if they receive this email notification?


----------



## browneyesvictim

Yup. Just got it via yahoo.


----------



## bmudd14474

Working for me now.


----------



## chilerelleno

Working now, thank you.


----------



## hellasteph

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---Mine have been showing up perfectly for months, until yesterday.
> They all stopped yesterday.
> Using MacbookPro, with Safari.
> And Gmail.
> 
> Bear



Hi Bear, I'm sending you a response in hopes that this email notification makes it to you. Can you let me know if we've corrected the problem?


----------



## hellasteph

HalfSmoked said:


> One thing after another isn't it.
> 
> Warren



Hi Warren, sorry about the frustration. We were unaware of the breakage as we have not made changes recently to impact or cause it. I'm sending you a response in hopes that you'll get this email notification. Can you reply to me to see if this is working for you again? Thanks!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup was working this morning thanks. 

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl

Well mine is still not working, haven't got any email notices for a couple of days.
Al


----------



## chopsaw

Mine just started working again this morning .


----------



## Bearcarver

hellasteph said:


> Hi Bear, I'm sending you a response in hopes that this email notification makes it to you. Can you let me know if we've corrected the problem?




Yup---I just got on, and I have 30 Emails in my inbox.
26 of them are from SMF.
Thank You Steph!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Yes thank you Steph, mine are working now too!!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked

Your job is not easy dealing with a bunch of cantankerous old men. Especially those that don't understand tech and computers. 

Thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

Was somebody working on something again? That's usually when this happens.
Has been working good for many months.

*I have not gotten any Email Alert Notifications since Friday.*
I got 13 notifications on Thursday, and 15 on Friday,
But I haven't gotten any since 6:49 PM on Friday.

I usually get between 10 & 20 per day.

Thanks,
Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Been about a week for me . Nothing at all .


----------



## HalfSmoked

I've not had a problem could be you carrier.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> I've not had a problem could be you carrier.
> 
> Warren




Email me Warren---See if I get it.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider

Have gotten Jeffs e-course the last 5 days, but that is it.


----------



## chilerelleno

Hit or miss here, getting most but not all.


----------



## bmudd14474

I do not see any issues with the forum. We are going to check with our email delivery service to see whats going on. It could be blocked by your ISP and bounced back to us. Either way we will let you know tonight or in the AM what we found.


----------



## Bearcarver

Everything else works fine---Just not getting ny daily alerts, since 6:49 Friday.

I checked my preferences, and all my checkmarks are at the right places.

Bear


----------



## hellasteph

Bearcarver said:


> Was somebody working on something again? That's usually when this happens.
> Has been working good for many months.
> 
> *I have not gotten any Email Alert Notifications since Friday.*
> I got 13 notifications on Thursday, and 15 on Friday,
> But I haven't gotten any since 6:49 PM on Friday.
> 
> I usually get between 10 & 20 per day.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bear



Hi Bear, I checked our logs and it seems that we've been sending you emails in the last 24 hours without any bounces or issues that we can see. Please keep in mind, we won't be sending you emails if you haven't logged into the site. So that means we send you one message, per thread you're subscribed to (or otherwise adjusted for frequency of notification), each time you log into the site. If you don't log back in, we don't continue to send you messages to limit the frequency for anyone who wishes not to receive so many messages.

Please let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## hellasteph

Winterrider said:


> Have gotten Jeffs e-course the last 5 days, but that is it.



Hi there, we sent you messages 15 hours ago, and 5 hours ago. We also tracked that you have opened those messages. Please note, we don't send messages to you until we detect that you've logged into SMF regularly. Thanks!


----------



## hellasteph

chilerelleno said:


> Hit or miss here, getting most but not all.



Hi there, we have detected that you've opened our messages in the last few minutes. This means that they're being received by you from our logs and records. If this is not the case, please let us know. Thanks!


----------



## chilerelleno

hellasteph said:


> Hi there, we have detected that you've opened our messages in the last few minutes. This means that they're being received by you from our logs and records. If this is not the case, please let us know. Thanks!


Thank you, yes it seems all is kosher here.
In my case it was limited to several from a watched thread that didn't come through.
I received one notification of reply and then no further until I logged into the thread again. 
It is all good now.


----------



## hellasteph

chilerelleno said:


> Thank you, yes it seems all is kosher here.
> In my case it was limited to several from a watched thread that didn't come through.
> I received one notification of reply and then no further until I logged into the thread again.
> It is all good now.



Thank you for the update! It was very helpful to hear back from you.
Have a wonderful rest of your day.


----------



## Bearcarver

hellasteph said:


> Hi Bear, I checked our logs and it seems that we've been sending you emails in the last 24 hours without any bounces or issues that we can see. Please keep in mind, we won't be sending you emails if you haven't logged into the site. So that means we send you one message, per thread you're subscribed to (or otherwise adjusted for frequency of notification), each time you log into the site. If you don't log back in, we don't continue to send you messages to limit the frequency for anyone who wishes not to receive so many messages.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any further questions.




Never mind, I found them:
On my main Email Page, I have 3 sections----
#1  * Primary *which is where all my real Email comes in, including SMF stuff.
#2   *Promotions *which is all BS, Scams, Spam, and Junk mail.
#3  * Social * Which is more BS, & stuff I don't even use.

So for some reason, all of my SMF Alerts jumped ship from my good email over to my Shit Bin, with the rest of the garbage.
All I ever did with "Promotions" & "Social" is every now & then I go over there, and Delete it all.

So I Apologize for bothering Brian & Steph, and anybody else who was looking to fix this.

Now as long as we're here, can someone tell me how to get the SMF emails to be once again delivered to the proper place. Did SMF change anything as of last Friday, that would cause my Server to think SMF is just more "Crap" trying to get in, which would cause them to direct it to the wrong place.

Thanks,
John


----------



## hellasteph

Bearcarver said:


> Never mind, I found them:
> On my main Email Page, I have 3 sections----
> #1  * Primary *which is where all my real Email comes in, including SMF stuff.
> #2   *Promotions *which is all BS, Scams, Spam, and Junk mail.
> #3  * Social * Which is more BS, & stuff I don't even use.
> 
> So for some reason, all of my SMF Alerts jumped ship from my good email over to my Shit Bin, with the rest of the garbage.
> All I ever did with "Promotions" & "Social" is every now & then I go over there, and Delete it all.
> 
> So I Apologize for bothering Brian & Steph, and anybody else who was looking to fix this.
> 
> Now as long as we're here, can someone tell me how to get the SMF emails to be once again delivered to the proper place. Did SMF change anything as of last Friday, that would cause my Server to think SMF is just more "Crap" trying to get in, which would cause them to direct it to the wrong place.
> 
> Thanks,
> John



Hey John! It sounds like your have your Google Gmail configured to the default way that they show inboxes. If you wish to have a single, unified inbox, please check out their documentation: https://support.google.com/mail/answer/3094499?co=GENIE.Platform=Desktop&hl=en

The most two important things to do here is:

Step 4 - In the "Inbox type" section, select *Default*.
Step 5 - In the "Categories" section, check the boxes of tabs you want to show. *- Uncheck all of the Categories.
*
I'm a Gmail power user so I know my way around well. I hope this helps!


----------



## Bearcarver

hellasteph said:


> Hey John! It sounds like your have your Google Gmail configured to the default way that they show inboxes. If you wish to have a single, unified inbox, please check out their documentation: https://support.google.com/mail/answer/3094499?co=GENIE.Platform=Desktop&hl=en
> 
> The most two important things to do here is:
> 
> Step 4 - In the "Inbox type" section, select *Default*.
> Step 5 - In the "Categories" section, check the boxes of tabs you want to show. *- Uncheck all of the Categories.
> *
> I'm a Gmail power user so I know my way around well. I hope this helps!





Thank You for the Quick Reply, Steph!!!

However, since I'm not much with 'Puters, wouldn't that make all of the Crap from Social, and Promotions come over to my Primary, along with my SMF stuff?

How can I just get the SMF stuff to come back where it has for years, until last Friday, and leave the Crap where it is & has always been?

Thanks,
John


----------



## hellasteph

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You for the Quick Reply, Steph!!!
> 
> However, since I'm not much with 'Puters, wouldn't that make all of the Crap from Social, and Promotions come over to my Primary, along with my SMF stuff?
> 
> How can I just get the SMF stuff to come back where it has for years, until last Friday, and leave the Crap where it is & has always been?
> 
> Thanks,
> John



Hi John, please note that the directions I gave you are the simplest way to see all your emails in a single view. It's low maintenance and you can ignore messages you don't want to read.

If you prefer a more complex setup using filters, I suggest this: https://support.google.com/mail/answer/6579?hl=en

I would configure the filter as "email messages sent _from _the email: *[email protected]* do not go into spam, are important, and are marked for Inbox" -- These should be checkboxes for you when you setup the filter.


----------



## Bearcarver

hellasteph said:


> Hi John, please note that the directions I gave you are the simplest way to see all your emails in a single view. It's low maintenance and you can ignore messages you don't want to read.
> 
> If you prefer a more complex setup using filters, I suggest this: https://support.google.com/mail/answer/6579?hl=en
> 
> I would configure the filter as "email messages sent _from _the email: *[email protected]* do not go into spam, are important, and are marked for Inbox" -- These should be checkboxes for you when you setup the filter.




OK---Thanks Steph!!
I have to leave for awhile, but I'll have to think about which way I want to do it.
I was kinda hoping that you guys changed something on Friday that caused my Server to read SMF as Crap, and that you could change it back the way it was previously.
Maybe my Server changed something on Friday to cause this????

Thanks Again,
John


----------



## hellasteph

Bearcarver said:


> OK---Thanks Steph!!
> I have to leave for awhile, but I'll have to think about which way I want to do it.
> I was kinda hoping that you guys changed something on Friday that caused my Server to read SMF as Crap, and that you could change it back the way it was previously.
> Maybe my Server changed something on Friday to cause this????
> 
> Thanks Again,
> John



Hey John, sadly, I can't speak for any changes that occur on Google's Gmail side. They may have updated their filter criteria because of keywords, frequency, topics, etc. Who really knows.

We have not made any changes, we have been using the same service for months and have not adjusted any settings or options. We understand any such changes are communicated in advance since we don't want our users to get caught off guard. In short, we didn't make any changes. :(


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> OK---Thanks Steph!!
> I have to leave for awhile, but I'll have to think about which way I want to do it.
> I was kinda hoping that you guys changed something on Friday that caused my Server to read SMF as Crap, and that you could change it back the way it was previously.
> Maybe my Server changed something on Friday to cause this????
> 
> Thanks Again,
> John


When my emails were going to spam during the transition I saved a contact SMF with the [email protected] address and emails came to inbox. Also, when you open the email in your spam folder mark it as not spam or move to inbox however yours is worded. Once denoted as not spam all emails should go to inbox.


----------



## Winterrider

I did find a couple in my spam, and moved to inbox and then viewed. Hopefully they will start going to inbox. Thank you...


----------



## Bearcarver

dr k said:


> When my emails were going to spam during the transition I saved a contact SMF with the [email protected] address and emails came to inbox. Also, when you open the email in your spam folder mark it as not spam or move to inbox however yours is worded. Once denoted as not spam all emails should go to inbox.




Kurt,
I like that idea---If it works.
I just moved the newest ones from the "Promotion" List to the "Primary" list.
There aren't any in my actual "Spam" list.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Mines doing the same thing . Not going to spam . Not sure what happened , but I didn't change anything .


----------



## Bearcarver

dr k said:


> When my emails were going to spam during the transition I saved a contact SMF with the [email protected] address and emails came to inbox. Also, when you open the email in your spam folder mark it as not spam or move to inbox however yours is worded. Once denoted as not spam all emails should go to inbox.




Kurt,
Last night I dragged my last 10 SMF Alerts from my "Promotion" file to my Primary File, where they used to come in until last Friday.
Then as usual I deleted all of the emails from my "Promotion" file & my "Social" file.
Then I added the address "[email protected]" to my contacts list.

Since I did that I got 7 Alerts from SMF, and they all went to my "Primary" file, where they belong.

All the other Crap is still coming to my Junk files.

So your fix worked!

Thank You Sir,

Bear


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> Kurt,
> Last night I dragged my last 10 SMF Alerts from my "Promotion" file to my Primary File, where they used to come in until last Friday.
> Then as usual I deleted all of the emails from my "Promotion" file & my "Social" file.
> Then I added the address "[email protected]" to my contacts list.
> 
> Since I did that I got 7 Alerts from SMF, and they all went to my "Primary" file, where they belong.
> 
> All the other Crap is still coming to my Junk files.
> 
> So your fix worked!
> 
> Thank You Sir,
> 
> Bear


Hopefully it stays fixed. It happened to others so who knows what or where things changed.


----------



## chopsaw

dr k said:


> Hopefully it stays fixed. It happened to others so who knows what or where things changed.


Or why ? Mine aren't going to spam , so I can't " un spam " them .


----------



## chopsaw

Made some changes in my G mail . Can someone bump this please so I can see if it worked . Thank you .


----------



## HalfSmoked

bump for chopsaw


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like glad it works now.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw

There it is ,,, thanks Warren .

Edit ,, nope . Didn't fix it .


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Made some changes in my G mail . Can someone bump this please so I can see if it worked . Thank you .




Mine never went to "Spam" either.
They were going into my "Promotions" file, which I treat like Spam, but it isn't actually Spam.

That stuff that Kurt said to do (above), I did, and that fixed it.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Bearcarver said:


> That stuff that Kurt said to do (above), I did, and that fixed it.


Yeah I looked at that . When I went to add it , it was all ready in the list . So I " starred it " and added " starred " contacts to go to in box . We'll see .


----------

